# American Apparel - Wholesale Account (declined)



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok. So after faxing my application to American Apparel (i live in Canada and therefore had to fill out the hard copy application; US people are luck cuz its online) i got a reply back saying that:

"As of January 1st/2004 we have been enforcing our policy of selling primarily to the imprintable industry. Screenprinters, Embroidery, Promotional companies(affiliated with PPAC - Promotional products Association of Canada) can purchase directly from AA. Retail accounts will no longer be opened."



Now the question is WHY? I do have a registered business number and I also read on here that I wouldn't need anything but my Tax number and Business number (which are both the same for me so I put on the application the same number)

IS THERE ANYONE WHO IS STUCK IN A SITUATION LIKE THIS? IS THIS BECAUSE IM IN CANADA?

im frustrated....


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

What are you going to do with the AAs? It sounds like if you are a decorator, you need to double-check your paperwork and make sure you indicated such. If you are simply buying the AAs to resell as-is, sounds like you may be out of luck.


----------



## effortless (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you a Screen Printer or Embroider? If not then this policy is to protect those of us who are. Are you a real business? Paying your fees to exist as so? If that's the case your missing one vital piece of paperwork to truly be considered wholesale.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There could be any number of reasons, none of which AA may divulge.

How much to join PPAC?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can also order AA garments at TSC apparel at wholesale. I have heard sometimes its a bit easier to get an account there. When I signed up my AA account they had me send them pics of my dtg printer, so sometimes they do make you give them proof


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

American logoZ said:


> What are you going to do with the AAs? It sounds like if you are a decorator, you need to double-check your paperwork and make sure you indicated such. If you are simply buying the AAs to resell as-is, sounds like you may be out of luck.


That's exactly what my goal is. to buy and then re-sale.
How would they know what my intentions are? i could be lying and tell them I use it for screen printing.

I do have a business number which i just opened recently especially to buy and resale clothes.

What should i do now? am I really out of luck or is there another way to get AA clothes for wholesale prices?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

BaZooka said:


> "As of January 1st/2004 we have been enforcing our policy of selling primarily to the imprintable industry. Screenprinters, Embroidery, Promotional companies(affiliated with PPAC - Promotional products Association of Canada) can purchase directly from AA. Retail accounts will no longer be opened."
> 
> Now the question is WHY? I do have a registered business number and I also read on here that I wouldn't need anything but my Tax number and Business number (which are both the same for me so I put on the application the same number)
> 
> ...


I would try a more personal approach. Have you tried calling one of the sales reps yet. When we went to AA's wholesale showroom, they were very friendly and were happy to help us open a new account. I did not have to show proof that we are garment decorators or proof of affiliation with a promotional products association. I just showed them a copy of our tax resale ID, and they helped me fill out all the forms. They did ask me if I would be decorating garments. Perhaps some errors were made with the online application?


----------



## DynamiteGraphics (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry, you were declined. Good news is it doesn't have anything to do with being Canadian.  As I'm sure you know, AA has opened a ton of their own retail shops so they do not want the competition in the retail business. This is why they are only selling to decorators. If you are a decorator, call them directly and explain.


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

DynamiteGraphics said:


> Sorry, you were declined. Good news is it doesn't have anything to do with being Canadian.  As I'm sure you know, AA has opened a ton of their own retail shops so they do not want the competition in the retail business. This is why they are only selling to decorators. If you are a decorator, call them directly and explain.


There has to be some way to get wholesale prices for re-sale. You can see lots of sellers on ebay selling AA hoodies for example for around $25...that doesnt make sense to me...unless they are buying wholesale.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

BaZooka said:


> That's exactly what my goal is. to buy and then re-sale.
> How would they know what my intentions are? i could be lying and tell them I use it for screen printing.
> 
> I do have a business number which i just opened recently especially to buy and resale clothes.
> ...


If you are just buying them to resell them without decoration, then they unfortunatley for you, did the right thing  Others you see reselling them at retail prices blank are doing so against the agreements that AA has with their customers.


----------



## DynamiteGraphics (Jan 6, 2010)

The REAL answer to your question is...as you eluded to earlier, one could simply stretch the truth on their application and make themselves appear to be a decorator OR get in touch with a local decorator yourself who already has an account. Most decorators would probably be happy to supply you with blank product at a buck or two a piece above cost. It's not quite wholesale but MUCH better than retail and you could still make money.


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

I dont even understand how they came to the conclusion that I am not qualified?

I never mentioned that I want to resale..
the only 2 things i mentioned that may have had an impact on the decision to decline me were that I have no show room and that the product wont be decorated.

Do you think that's the reason why?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BaZooka said:


> I dont even understand how they came to the conclusion that I am not qualified?
> 
> I never mentioned that I want to resale..
> the only 2 things i mentioned that may have had an impact on the decision to decline me were that I have no show room and that the product wont be decorated.
> ...


Yes, that's most likely the reason why. If you're not a garment decorator then they won't give you an account.

We can't really give you advice on how to get around their terms though.

As was already posted, you may be able to get an account from one of their distributors that may have different terms. Try TSC Apparel 2009 Collection


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

Then what i can do is basically just not tell the truth about my future plans with their products.

And i think that's what ill do.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Then go ahead and be a cheat....don't be legal like the rest of who do comply. I could say more but not in polite society 

As Rodney stated...I don't think anyone here will help violate the rules the rest of us follow.....


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

AA is a pain to deal with directly, thanks god I got tax id and reseller certificate hehe.
Tech. I can get anything I want wholesale electronic, clothe, supplies .. just gotta know what to say to them


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I have recently run into problems with distributors setting up accounts with my retail customers. I give my customers suggestions for shirt styles that they are looking for from different vendors, then they call them up and set up a wholesale account. It seems like some places will set up an account with any Tim, D1ck, or Harry that says that they are starting a clothing line. The bad thing is, most of these customers have already been quoted at the minimum order for retail printing which is much less than contract work, and they decide that they want to supply their own shirts afterwards. Now I'm stuck between letting them supply their own shirts at half the normal minimum for contract work, or ticking them off by telling them that they have to double their order since they are supplying the shirts. Next Level is the latest manufacturer blackballed from my vendor list.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> I have recently run into problems with distributors setting up accounts with my retail customers. I give my customers suggestions for shirt styles that they are looking for from different vendors, then they call them up and set up a wholesale account. It seems like some places will set up an account with any Tim, D1ck, or Harry that says that they are starting a clothing line. The bad thing is, most of these customers have already been quoted at the minimum order for retail printing which is much less than contract work, and they decide that they want to supply their own shirts afterwards. Now I'm stuck between letting them supply their own shirts at half the normal minimum for contract work, or ticking them off by telling them that they have to double their order since they are supplying the shirts. Next Level is the latest manufacturer blackballed from my vendor list.


I have to agree with you there, I like that vendors dont just let anyone buy blanks. It is very upsetting when you quote someone for printing, give them the info for the price including garments, and then they show up and say well I got them myself. If it were not for us, they would not know what garments to get in the first place in most instances. It is usually after I have told them what garments I am going to use that this happens.

We do depend on that small percentage of the price of our markups of garments, and vendors that do not understand this really undermines the business's that are using their products.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

TSC does this. We have had customers that are a dry cleaner that orders there garments direct from TSC for us to print. I have been in their parking lot and in the customer's parking sports have seen a florist and a landscaper vehicles and inside are the people picking up their orders paying in cash.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Everybody's out to make a buck. Do you blame vendors for wanting to make money?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unik Ink said:


> I have recently run into problems with distributors setting up accounts with my retail customers. I give my customers suggestions for shirt styles that they are looking for from different vendors, then they call them up and set up a wholesale account. It seems like some places will set up an account with any Tim, D1ck, or Harry that says that they are starting a clothing line. The bad thing is, most of these customers have already been quoted at the minimum order for retail printing which is much less than contract work, and they decide that they want to supply their own shirts afterwards. Now I'm stuck between letting them supply their own shirts at half the normal minimum for contract work, or ticking them off by telling them that they have to double their order since they are supplying the shirts. Next Level is the latest manufacturer blackballed from my vendor list.


It's to the point now that I don't even mark up shirts anymore. I just pass the cost through. All markup is done on the print side.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

chobay said:


> Everybody's out to make a buck. Do you blame vendors for wanting to make money?


I am sure the florist is not spending over 100k in garments from the distributor. It would be like a tshirt designer having me print a shirt for them and then I sell the same design to someone else. I look at business as a long term relationship where we work together so that both parties are profitable. I am not after a few quick dollars and screw everyone else. So YES I do blame them. That's why we have shifted our purchasing to other distributors.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> The bad thing is, most of these customers have already been quoted at the minimum order for retail printing which is much less than contract work, and they decide that they want to supply their own shirts afterwards. Now I'm stuck between letting them supply their own shirts at half the normal minimum for contract work, or ticking them off by telling them that they have to double their order since they are supplying the shirts. Next Level is the latest manufacturer blackballed from my vendor list.


Is it possible to put up a disclaimer with big letters behind your counter stating minimums/pricing are based on apparel purchased at your store. Clothing supplied by the customer requires X amount for a minimum? Would that send them down the road to the next printer?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mark up is pointless I think too, mainly because I do contract work and not single job items.
If it was single job items, sure be different story.
Only thing i make a mark up on are the Hand Bags/Sweatshirts because they can be more of a hassal.
Distributors now a day will sell to any job schmo if they pay with credit card and give some kinda factious business name.
I have had a few places ever ask for tax id number, some plaster wholesale prices on there site


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> Then go ahead and be a cheat....don't be legal like the rest of who do comply. I could say more but not in polite society
> 
> As Rodney stated...I don't think anyone here will help violate the rules the rest of us follow.....


I have to agree with Charles here and Sunnydayz. If their corporate policy is to only sell to decorators and keep undecorated to their own retail stores then become a decorator. If you are just trying to do an end run around to bypass the system they have in place so they don't have a bunch of online or brick stores competing then you just have to suck it up that you won't be able to sell that particular brand.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

studog79 said:


> I am sure the florist is not spending over 100k in garments from the distributor. It would be like a tshirt designer having me print a shirt for them and then I sell the same design to someone else. I look at business as a long term relationship where we work together so that both parties are profitable. I am not after a few quick dollars and screw everyone else. So YES I do blame them. That's why we have shifted our purchasing to other distributors.


Bad analogy. Printing and selling someone elses design without their consent would be ILLEGAL. AFAIK, distributors can sell blanks to whomever they please. There is no exclusivity deal with you, just b/c you spend $100k on blanks..

What I don't get is people griping about customers trying to get a better deal, and vendors that are in the business of selling blanks. Are you folks in the business of providing a SERVICE (aka printing), or in the business of making money off blanks? Why not just have a policy of: "We do not print on customer supplied blanks"?


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

chobay said:


> Bad analogy. Printing and selling someone elses design without their consent would be ILLEGAL. AFAIK, distributors can sell blanks to whomever they please. There is no exclusivity deal with you, just b/c you spend $100k on blanks..
> 
> What I don't get is people griping about customers trying to get a better deal, and vendors that are in the business of selling blanks. Are you folks in the business of providing a SERVICE (aka printing), or in the business of making money off blanks? Why not just have a policy of: "We do not print on customer supplied blanks"?


that's exactly what im talking about!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself am in the business of creating a product that consists of blank garments and decorating combined  Its not all about the blank and its not all about the printing, its using both to create a product that the customer need


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

sunnydayz said:


> I myself am in the business of creating a product that consists of blank garments and decorating combined  Its not all about the blank and its not all about the printing, its using both to create a product that the customer need


well, i am all about making money. buy for less, sell for more.

I have a brain of a businessman, not a designer.


----------



## wjmurray (Jan 6, 2009)

Let's see - you applied for an account thru AA, did not meet their requirements, come here, cry about it and then decide to lie to the company so you can get their product anyway and resell them. Sounds more like the brain of a dishonest businessman to me. We've got more than enough of them to go around without needing any more of those!!!!! Piece of advice. Don't run around telling people you plan on breaking the rules just because you couldn't get your way. It's sure fire way of not getting friends or being very popular among business people who try their hardest to remain honest and conduct business in an ethical manner.


----------



## BaZooka (Jan 1, 2010)

wjmurray said:


> Let's see - you applied for an account thru AA, did not meet their requirements, come here, cry about it and then decide to lie to the company so you can get their product anyway and resell them. Sounds more like the brain of a dishonest businessman to me. We've got more than enough of them to go around without needing any more of those!!!!! Piece of advice. Don't run around telling people you plan on breaking the rules just because you couldn't get your way. It's sure fire way of not getting friends or being very popular among business people who try their hardest to remain honest and conduct business in an ethical manner.


Hey. No, I did not come here to "cry" just here to find out why this is happening and if anyone else has experienced the same.

I do not plan on breaking the rules so you, my very honest man, can sleep good at night. 

Good day.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread as it appears it has run its course. 

No need to sink to name calling. Let's try to keep things professional please


----------

